# Fowl Pox



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm going to post a few pictures. I've never seen fowl pox before so I don't know if this old girl has them. Nobody else in the flock has anything like it. I hope you can see it. She's pretty csmera shy...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe. They will also get a black spot if there is an injury. If it spreads then you know it's fowl pox for sure.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a horrible bout with it this past summer and lost two chickens. One got these huge pox on his face . I'll poser picks tomorrow because I'm on the other computer. You can vaccinate any that don't have symptoms. I did mine and have another dose . Vet says give vitamins and dust for bugs and worm to help them stay healthy.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like an injury, maybe pecked. If it's pox, it will slowly spread through your flock. Then your birds will be immune to that particular strain thereafter.
If you can, a close up pic would help.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll try to catch her and see if I can get a close up. She's not acting sick at all. It could an injury that I just didn't notice from the recent coyote episode.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like little kids, they get bumps and bruises. She could have stuck her head where she shouldn't and caught the comb or someone could have taken umbrage at her muscling her way in to a favorite place and let her know they were not happy about her presence.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

She has one over her left eye as well. If you tap on the picture , it will expand ( at least it will on my tablet ). Neither are draining ,but just seem to be getting bigger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It doesn't on this side. There isn't much you can do to treat it as you know since it's a virus. Just watch for a secondary bacterial infection.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok thx! That's pretty much what I thought. She's a pretty type A personality so, I'll just watch her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's the pox picture. Diagnosed by chicken's vet. I have to say that I think all my chickens are immune compromised and I think this is why his got so big. This is a really really bad case.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yikes! She's only got 2 areas of concern. The one on her comb hasn't changed much in the last 2 or 3 weeks, but the one one her eye has gotten bigger. I'll try and get a close up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A few years ago I saw a pic of another very different from Sem's but still as awful. I didn't even begin to recognize it as pox it was so bad looking.

Don't mean to scare you Patty. Chances are very high that you won't see more than a few black spots. Think of it this way, I've been doing this for a while and Sem's and this other bird were the weirdest I'd ever seen.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you, Robin! I'm not esp concerned unless she developes more areas. I've never seen anything like Seminoles' before.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok , here's a close up shot. It's not very good because I was holding her wings and legs and trying to get the picture. She was none too happy about it. When I caught her with the net , Susie went into full attack mode which between her and the net the scab on her comb was knocked off and like to not quit bleeding. I finally got that stopped, got a pix, and put vaseline on both lesions. I hope they come right side up because the fight was on!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, it looks like pox. I recommend that you put neosporin ointment on the lesions to prevent secondary bacterial infection. Fowl pox is a virus and will have to go away on its own. My birds had it and it took a little over a month to go away. Eggs are safe to eat.
Have you had any mosquito problems recently?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, mosquitoes were bad this summer with all the rain we've had. What should I do for the rest of the flock?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Yeah, mosquitoes were bad this summer with all the rain we've had. What should I do for the rest of the flock?


There's really not much you can do. Dry pox is a waiting game and it will pass in time. Observe infected birds to ensure they are eating normally. I say this because if a bird stops eating, it may be due to wet pox which forms lesions in the mouth, esophagus, and lungs. Birds will die from starvation if they get wet pox.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx! She's eating well and actually felt heavy when I picked her up to get a pix. She put up a fight, too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is what I did. I bought premise spray that you put on the hose and spray the area. Then I got pox vaccine. Its a vial that comes with this needle or intrument and on a certain wing surface, you dip and punch it though the wing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What kind of premise spray? I'll have to see if I can get the vaccine here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have to be home to see next week but I know I got it on amazon


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well my chicken who had what thought may have had fowl pox is completely cleared up and no one else has developed anything. So hopefully it wasn't fowl pox.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even that place on her eye? That is one strong immune system in that girl.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, all but a little sliver.


----------

